# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  northshore-trails in darmstadt?

## radical_rob

ich hab gehört in darmstadt solls auch ein paar nette northshore-trails geben....stimmt das? da stand doch mal was in der BIKE drin.die rinne is mir ein bisschen zu heftig und wegen nur einer strecke nach darmstadt zu reisen lohnt sich nicht so ganz.

----------


## Haiflyer

es gibt ja ned nur die rinne . es gibt auch ne alte rinne so zu sagen. die is ned heftig sondern die macht mächtig fun. klar die 9m doubles sind scho hart aber da gibts einige dinge die bock machenb. von North shore hab ich noch nix gehört aber werd mich ma umschaun wenn ich wieder dort bin. es is auf jeden fall ne reise wert. bzw von mannheim aus is das keine reise. sondern eher nen kurzurlaub  fahr ja nur 30 min oder so

----------

